# 13 years old needing spot for snows bad..any help great!



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

*Hey. i am 13 and me and my friend would like to go after some snows this weekend but we have no clue wear to go? any help would be awesome. we do need it to be within well not too far from bismarck. alright thanks again :lollease!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

ben u kanieving lil...jkjk lol. im very confused..i have no clue where to go yet. by saturday idk where theyll be. check out the cow/sneak thing. its pretty sweet. i say we try it. if we have no luck i say we just drive across the whole state until we find them. anybody out there got any ideas on where to head? thanks, nick


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd say if your going to dress like a cow head for the barn! oke: :rollin:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

we'll see who has more birds. I want proof..pictures haha. (*amn nick there ya go again cockin off without even knowin where ur huntin)


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

plz plz plz plz anything will help i am a young gun and don't know too much at all about the migratorial paths spots etc..


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Just wait the geese will come through that area.Your best bet is to head east near Long refuge


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't want to go up their without knowing if there even gese there or going to be there?.. how do you know?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly there are some good guys in your area so I am sure one of them would take a kid out. As soon as my wife has this baby I would be more than willing to take you. Of course I would like to talk to your parents first to get their permission. I will keep ya posted!


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

if we went up and around adubon what do you think our chaces of snaggin a few would be?


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks guys, porkchop highly appreciated id love to sometime im sure my dad would to. i wish i could go with him this weekend but hes gotta work. hes in the guard. my mom is plannin on takin me and my buddy as soon as i can find a spot. is audobon gonna be any good u think? long lake? i thought long lake was closed to hunting..hmmm....thanks again guys, nick


----------

